

Ask HN: Best day/time to post question to HN? - az

Based on your experience, when's the best time to post a question EST to get quality answers before it gets buried?<p>I.E. If your asking a "tech" question for SV types is early morning PST the best time, so about 1PM EST?
======
wybo
I wrote this blog-post & essay/paper about HN a couple of weeks back. My
finding was that there is not really a best time to post (in general, rather
than asking questions) in terms of the number of replies you would get (but I
only have looked at it starting the moment posts reach the front page):

[http://foundation.logilogi.org/2011/5/9/the-best-time-to-
pos...](http://foundation.logilogi.org/2011/5/9/the-best-time-to-post-on-hn-
and-other-time-effects)

During busy times thread-churn is higher, but more people read them and reply,
while during low activity times threads stay on longer but are read and
replied to by about the same number of people, just over a longer period of
time.

------
mrspeaker
This has been discussed a bunch of time before (though I'm sure the answer
changes!) Here's my favourite answer:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1758554>

And I'm sure there was a related blog post where he discussed title lengths (<
40 == good) and such, but I can't dig it up... anyone?

------
sonnym
Statistics on when posts are submitted can be found here:

[http://blog.itlater.com/whats-the-best-time-to-post-to-
hacke...](http://blog.itlater.com/whats-the-best-time-to-post-to-hackernews/)

From that, take what you will.

~~~
az
thanks so much guys

------
BasDirks
Depends, I'm guessing you want to target the valley? Perhaps around 3 EST for
a nice geographical spread (much later and much of Europe is hugging their
teddybears).

------
riffmaster
thanks I needed this too :)

